# Does anyone have any experience with the Samick Takedowns?



## bearbowman (Mar 29, 2005)

*Info*

My buddy had Widow, Samick and Death Adder recurves. All were 64" and all were 55lbs. He shot them about 8 times each to get an average and they all shot within 1 FPS of each other. The SAME STRING was taken from one bow and put on the other so everything was consistent. Sure you can go pay $1000 and more for a Widow TD or a Death Adder but a Samick will perform nearly the same as these two bows for much much less. I just don't like the grips as well. I am sure............real sure there will be a lot of opinions posted but I am giving you the facts on testing that I know the results of. I could care less one way or the other I prefer different bows all together.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

bearbowman said:


> My buddy had Widow, Samick and Death Adder recurves. All were 64" and all were 55lbs. He shot them about 8 times each to get an average and they all shot within 1 FPS of each other. The SAME STRING was taken from one bow and put on the other so everything was consistent. Sure you can go pay $1000 and more for a Widow TD or a Death Adder *but a Samick will perform nearly the same as these two bows for much much less*. I just don't like the grips as well. I am sure............real sure there will be a lot of opinions posted but I am giving you the facts on testing that I know the results of. I could care less one way or the other I prefer different bows all together.


Puleassssse..... encourage someone to buy a bow YOU think is a good buy but don't dispense with such ludicrous tripe.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

A couple of seasons ago, I and 3 other shooters that own and have shot many bows of various brands surprisingly discovered that for the money the Samick "Deerslayer" was a good shooter and one of the quietest bows we have ever _not heard_.

Those big wide limbs and thick limb butts are probably reason the bow is so stable and exceptionally quiet. If I were to buy a "shelf bow" for myself, I would give the Samick a good consideration.


----------



## bearbowman (Mar 29, 2005)

*To Tripe or Not to Tripe*

Well you go out and buy all three bows like he did and do the tests and prove him wrong. I know what he did and I know the results. I personally do not care for any of those bows so it doesn't mean a thing to me. Many people have their preferences but when the it comes down to a chronograph the three bows mentioned are virtually equal in FPS.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Many people have their preferences but when the it comes down to a chronograph the three bows mentioned are virtually equal in FPS.


I don't how the other 2 named bows perform speed-wise, but the Samick I have referred to is a 62" 45#@28". 3 of us are pulling a 30.5" draw. With proper spined aluminum mounted with 145 grain heads and a FF string, the bow was registering a decent average of 172-175 FPS.

However, with the 30.5" draw-lengths, the bow was stacking badly before we could reach anchor.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

bearbowman said:


> Well you go out and buy all three bows like he did and do the tests and prove him wrong. I know what he did and I know the results. I personally do not care for any of those bows so it doesn't mean a thing to me. Many people have their preferences but when the it comes down to a chronograph the three bows mentioned are virtually equal in FPS.


A chronograph does not measure quality and quality is not just speed. 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been shoot Samick Spirit II 55# and Deermaster 60#. 
Both 60" long take down.

I like very much. Cheap, but works. 

Also i had Equus, 56" onepiece and now SLB, 69" longbow.

Not so finished outfit, but who cares, as long as the shoot good?


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

My son and I both bought Samick takedowns, he had a Deermaster and I had Red Stag, both great bows for the money and well made! In fact I have never seen a Samick that was not a great shooter! The only knock I ever here about them is that they are an import other than that they make an excellant product! When I switched to shooting longbows I almost bought one of their Longbows!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> A chronograph does not measure quality and quality is not just speed.


It's a worthwhile investment to purchase one of the new "Quality Indicator" chronographs.


----------



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

I got a samick Deermaster and love it. It was my second recurve. If your buying your first recurve I'd go cheeper before spending the big bucks and end up not liking trad archery.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

A buddy bought a Sage for his nephew recently.It shoots well and is pretty fast.It would be hard to beat for the price he payed for it.Maybe they don't have Habu or BW quality but you can buy one for every day of the week for the price of one BW and get 10 days worth for the price of the Habu. :smile:


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

My longbow is falling apart, literally, and I want to buy a pretty bow. I want to get a bow with clear glass and a pretty riser. So i am looking mainly at the phoenix, the squall, the devastator, and the night hawk, and the phantom even though it has black glass.

glad to hear the they are pretty fast and of good quality. Anyone know which one looks and shoots the sweetest?


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

Chinese made bows. Samick makes knock-offs like bows, guitars, etc... Guitar players don't like their guitars, and I've heard a lot of complaints about limbs on their bows.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I shoot a Hoyt, but I do note that Samick equipment has been used sucessfully in Olympic style contests. In fact, the Samick website has this info:

For the year 2000 Sydney Olympic Archery Game, Korea dispatched 6 best archers.
Out of them, 4 archers(2 women and 2 men) used our products, Agulla Ultra, getting gold medals in team(both women and men). They also obtained silver and bronze medals in women's individual games. We are very proud of the extra fine performance. 

In addition, I've read a good number of posts on this and other archery forums from people who love their Samick bows, and only one or two that noted problems. (As I have been considering a Red Stag, I have carefully read all posts I have seen about Samick bows).

Sounds to me like they make some good equipment. 
If someone has some first hand bad experiance, I would be interested in reading about it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

IAIS604 said:


> I shoot a Hoyt, but I do note that Samick equipment has been used sucessfully in Olympic style contests. In fact, the Samick website has this info:
> 
> For the year 2000 Sydney Olympic Archery Game, Korea dispatched 6 best archers.
> Out of them, 4 archers(2 women and 2 men) used our products, Agulla Ultra, getting gold medals in team(both women and men). They also obtained silver and bronze medals in women's individual games. We are very proud of the extra fine performance.
> ...


Then go back and look up some of my posts on the subject.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

rattus58 said:


> Then go back and look up some of my posts on the subject.


In fact, yours are some of the very few negative Samick posts that I have read.

On the basis of that number, I shouldn't buy a Dorado either!!! :mg:


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Samick makes some of the best bows and limbs in the world, used by some of the best shooters in the world.

Some Samick bows are made in China, and the quality of those can be spotty.

Whoever is making them in China for Samick also sells them to other importers, because I have seen the same bows under different names from different companies. 

The Samick Sage TD is a good value for the money, about $120. With a FF string, [email protected], w 360g arrows (9 gpp), about 175 fps w feathers and fingers. My 1969 Bear Grizzly does that w a Dacron string FWIW. The other Samick TDs may be faster, don't know.

Another $630+ can get you another 15 fps under the same conditions. For example, my 2004 Bear TD ($750) does 185 fps, a new Dryad Orion TD ($750) 190 fps, and a Trad Tech Titan TD ($1000) 190 fps. 

Speed isn't everything, just the easiest to measure. The Sage was smooth and quiet when tuned. The way most people shoot, they will shoot a Samick TD as well as they shoot anything else that costs more. Better bows are better, but most won't shoot better w them unless they put a lot more into their shooting in my experience.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

IAIS604 said:


> In fact, yours are some of the very few negative Samick posts that I have read.
> 
> On the basis of that number, I shouldn't buy a Dorado either!!! :mg:


Let me put it this way.... I've not bashed the Samick on this thread. I think people should be free to choose. However, there has to be reason in a recommendation and when someone challenges others about personal experience what did you think that means?

As for the Dorado, I happen to own one and if you're NOW asking for someone to COMPARE the two in order to make a buying decision on the low cost Samicks.... just ask... because I'd be very happy to POINT BY POINT illustrate what is still working on my Dorado (and Jaguar surprisingly) compared to the Deer Hunters of Samick.

I've had failures with Martin as well... numerous times in fact and still own and still buy Martins, just to be fair about this and though I did NOT SAY DON'T BUY A SAMICK ON THIS THREAD I will say and promote the Martin Product.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BrokenArrows said:


> Samick makes some of the best bows and limbs in the world, used by some of the best shooters in the world.
> 
> Some Samick bows are made in China, and the quality of those can be spotty.
> 
> ...


You are saying that Samick Olympic and money shoot limbs are the same quality as the sage? 

Speed ISN'T everything, that is why I shoot a longbow. Let me suggest that if a $120 bow is as good as a $1,000 bow, there would be no $1,000 bows for sale except on a special order for $2500 or more. Now I agree that Obamanomics has created a NECESSARY market for knock-off bows and however someone gets INTO archery or traditional archery is OK with me and I encourage whatever means it takes.

But I guess I'm just not as giddy about Samick as some seem to promote them and if SPEED IS YOUR ONLY MEASURE... so be it.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm not knocking any custom bows.
But I have been down the custom-bow hopping trail....thankfully I'm not on it any longer.
Some folks in my family have Samicks and from what I've seen the Red Stag and the Sage shoot as good as a lot of 500 dollar bows I've shot.
I've learned the hard way as long as the grip fits you, it's mostly the shooter when you get down to the nitty gritty.
I know I'l never buy another high-dollar bow.....but that's just _my opinion_. I actually prefer black or brown glass. But, that's just me personally.
Tim Duvall makes a real fine hybrid longbow [_Dry Ridge Archery_], if you like hybrids......it shoots really good, as good as a lot of bows that cost a lot more, that's just one example.
He also makes a great recurve from what I've heard....check him out or go with the Samick.....either way you'l get a good bow.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

I have the Samick Red Stag takedown, and I like it.

the limbs are a satin black and the riser is satin purpleheart wood. The finish is not of the highest quality, but I personally like the way it looks.

I haven't had it anywhere near long enough for it to show signs of wearing out, so I can't speak for its life expectancy. I draw only to about 27" so it does not stack for me.

If I had a more generous budget, I might have bought something else, but I am happy with it


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

redbaronx said:


> ...I haven't had it anywhere near long enough for it to show signs of wearing out, so I can't speak for its life expectancy...


Bringing up the specter of a budget bows lifespan: does anybody have any experience with how long they last compared to a name brand (bear, martin, hoyt) hunting recurves and longbows? Dropping $120 on a takedown with decent performance may seem like a deal, but if you have to replace it every two years instead of every 12 years it may be work it to pay the extra up front.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Clang! said:


> Bringing up the specter of a budget bows lifespan: does anybody have any experience with how long they last compared to a name brand (bear, martin, hoyt) hunting recurves and longbows? Dropping $120 on a takedown with decent performance may seem like a deal, but if you have to replace it every two years instead of every 12 years it may be work it to pay the extra up front.


I've Martins over a dozen years old that I still shoot and one that I hunt almost exclusively with still... So yes... I agree.

MuchAloha.. :beer:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I don't want to get in a tit for tat, but I would just like to mention that the Samick bows (traditional) of today are a completely different animal than those of just 4 or 5 years ago.

Rob Kaufhold (owner of Lancaster Archery) has been working hand to hand with Samick to develop an entire new line of bows for the traditional market.

Bows like the Devastator, Birdseye Bullet, Red Stag (LB and Recurve), Squall, Stingray, Verna Longbow, Volcano and others are VERY nice bows for the money. I know that Rob is also working on a number of other more "custom" designs with exotic woods and veneers.

I am a metar riser (ILF) fan, but I have had the opportunity to shoot a number of the bows above, along with some of the more "custom" bows that are currently in development. Very impressive to say the least.

Samick also makes a number of different ILF risers for TradTech Archery (a division of Lancaster) and a number of different ILF limbs, all based on Rob's designs. I have a number of different styles of ILF limbs, and in my opinion, you'd be hard pressed to find a better limb in each of their price categories.

Obviously, Samick is not going to be the best choice for everyone, no brand is. Having said that, if you are basing your opinion of Samick traditional bows on what was on the market even five years ago, you are making quite a large mistake.

KPC


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I bought a Samick DeerMaster for a starter bow. It's a good shooting bow and still going strong.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

rattus58 said:


> You are saying that Samick Olympic and money shoot limbs are the same quality as the sage?


I sure did not! Don't know how you got that from what I posted and what you quoted... 

I pretty much agree w you. I'll try again: There is a difference between less expensive bows and more expensive bows, but the way most people shoot their bows, that difference doesn't make much difference. For some others, it makes a lot of difference that's worth every penny.

Clear as mud, eh? 

Longevity? I've got some "budget" Root, Shakespeare, and Bear bows from the 50s and 60s that are still going strong, and they've been shot at least weekly since then!? Have no idea if any Samicks (or Ragims) will do as well.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BrokenArrows said:


> I sure did not! Don't know how you got that from what I posted and what you quoted...
> 
> I pretty much agree w you. I'll try again: There is a difference between less expensive bows and more expensive bows, but the way most people shoot their bows, that difference doesn't make much difference. For some others, it makes a lot of difference that's worth every penny.
> 
> ...


What I ASKED, since you started with Samick makes some of the best limbs available or sum such... I was merely ASKING if you're equating the Sage, for example, with an olympic limb. It was merely a QUESTION for you since you essentially in the same breath brought up them others.

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## Rebelbuck (Apr 3, 2005)

I have a Samick Night Hawk T/D [email protected] 60". Haven't had any trouble with it. Shoots good, very pleased with it.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Just get my new longbow, Falco Trophy Carbon, 66", 67#@28".
This bow price starts 440$, but i get one only 315$

My Samick SLB 69", 60#@28" price is 140$, i bought it new.

Just shoot both. 

Samick is just little slower, and kicks little more, but i like to shoot it very much.
Falco is pretty, smooth, more R/D, but not worth that price.

Sad, but i just sell Samick, tomorrow it will be gone.  

Well i can always buy another Samick, so not so big deal...


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 50lb SHT.
I think for the money it is very good.
It shoots well, smooth and quiet.

Kev


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

There is a significant jump in quality when you talk about Samicks ILF Risers and Limbs vs the traditional bows they make. They look like they have improved but they are still below in quality to the Olympic bows. My Samick Univesral Carbon/wood limbs are fantastic limbs, they cost more than a complete Samick Red Stag. So that should put it in reference.
In my opinion the Samick traditional line is a decent investment but if you can spend a more, you'll get more. Dryad bows is making a very affordable ILF hunting bow for 550.00. Damn great deal for a custom bow.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Herrmans, sorry I got off track....you asked about Samick bows and I strayed from the Samick bows./
I dont like it when other folks do that.....then I go and do it my ownself.:mg:
Anyway ,in my opinion Samick makes a good bow and most of them I've shot are worth more than they cost. Just my opinion.


----------



## Redlance123 (May 12, 2010)

*Samick Takedowns*

I bought a Samick Sage TD in 40#, and later bought 45#limbs. The bow and limbs are excellent for the money. I have a Martin Hunter in 50# that I was overbowed with, just getting back into archery for a while now. I enjoy shooting the Sage. Very smooth, accurate with little stack that I notice with a 29" drawlength. I am very happy with my purchase. Redlance123


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

rattus58 said:


> What I ASKED, since you started with Samick makes some of the best limbs available or sum such... I was merely ASKING if you're equating the Sage, for example, with an olympic limb. It was merely a QUESTION for you since you essentially in the same breath brought up them others.
> 
> Aloha.... :beer:


on another forum, someone asked about Samicks... one of the replies was "they're made in Korea. 'Nuff said." I'm assuming he meant that as a bad thing... 

They aren't cars, they are bows. Not only are they bows, they are bows made in a country that holds their archers in higher national-level esteem than in the US. Archery is a national sport, possibly on par with football and baseball here. While their Red Stag is not Olympic quality, it's made by a company that makes equipment for Korea's Olympic team.

So actually, "They're made in Korea, 'nuff said" could be viewed as a positive thing...


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Except some of the Samicks are made for them in China, not Korea. Even the Koreans are shipping jobs to China...

If the Chinese made bows are as good as their dog food and drywall, could be trouble? Let's hope Samick keeps an eye on their QC?


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

It's the old apples to oranges thingee?

The imported bows made in China, Korea, and Europe can give you the same/better quality at a particular price point compared to US made bows. Heck, are there any US made bows under $150 (IIRC the Martin Jaguar has imported limbs).

The Martin X-150 made in Europe (Ragim?) is cheaper than the Martin X-200 and Bear Grizzly made in the USA. I didn't feel any $100 - $200 difference when I shot all three. BTW, I liked the Eoropean made Martin better than the Chinese made Volcano or Spikeman (latter AKA PSE Blackhawk/Great Tree Deerslayer).


----------



## Robby D. (Jul 9, 2010)

sammick bows are great starters and thats about it.....

thier takedowns are poorly constructed...the way the limbs connect to the bow is piss poor. im talking about their impala recurve and such that you can get for 250 or so.

they dont draw very smooth.. and its about a 30-50% chance of limb twist in a couple years. but they are what the y are and they are great starter bows or bows for someone who only is gonna shoot a 4-5 times a year.

broken arrows : the european made martin bows are martin designs built in europe. 
i dont know anyone that would nock an old belgian browning just because its made in europe.


----------



## Mrfipp (Apr 9, 2010)

I do not have a take down, but I do have a Samick. I have a 45# Samick Volcano. I'm quite content with this bow. I think its great, it shoots nicely, it's well constructed, has reinforced nocks, looks nice. Of course, I am also quite happy with my Greatree Mohegan at 32 lbs, so I guess my opinion is worthless because I don't own a black widow or a hoyt.


----------



## Mrfipp (Apr 9, 2010)

"better than the Chinese made Volcano or Spikeman (latter AKA PSE Blackhawk/Great Tree Deerslayer). "

Also, say what you want about the Volcano being a Blackhawk, but I shoot both bows on a regular basis as my brother has a blackhawk. They are not the same bow. The grip is a different thickness and angle and they feel much different in the hand. Also, the body of the riser is different in both shape and thickness. I personally dislike the Blackhawk's grip, but love my Samick's. They do look similar, granted. (then again...most 58" wood/glass overlays look about the same)


----------

